# Frage zur Spielebibliothek von Origin



## MichaelG (8. Februar 2021)

Wie lange dauert es eigentlich ab dem Kauf bis eine Vorbestellung von Origin in der Bibliothek auftaucht ? Habe die Mass Effect Legendary Edition vorbestellt. Bezahlt wurde via Sofortkauf (Onlinebanking).

Gekauft und bezahlt habe ich das Paket am Freitag.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (8. Februar 2021)

Hast du eine Bestellbestätigung von EA via Email erhalten?
Wenn ja ist es wohl nur eine Frage der Zeit bis es irgendwann auftaucht. 
Kann es dir aber nicht beantworten, bei Origin selbst hab ich bisher nur ein einziges Mal was gekauft und das war Battlefield Bad Company 2 als es mal für einen Euro verscherbelt wurde. 🤣


----------



## Herbboy (8. Februar 2021)

Also, wenn es eine "Sofortüberweisung" mit Hilfe des Origin-Clients war, müsste das an sich SOFORT passieren - dafür ist das ja da. Oder hast du manuelle Überwiesen, quasi "Vorkasse" ?

Was ich nicht weiß ist, ab wann ein vorbestelltes Game überhaupt auftaucht - evlt. taucht es erst auf, wenn man es runterladen kann, aber vlt gibt es auch eine Sektion im Client speziell dafür? SO oder so müsstest du aber ja ne Email bekommen haben.


----------



## MichaelG (8. Februar 2021)

Es war eine Sofortüberweisung via Origin-Client. Werde wohl mal den Support kontaktieren wenn sich nichts innerhalb der nächsten Woche tut.
Hab mal nachgesehen. Abgebucht wurde sofort.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Februar 2021)

Also, dass sie noch nicht in der Bibliothek ist, kann ja normal sein. Dauert ja noch ein paar Monate bis zum Release. Aber irgendeine Mail oder so musst du doch bekommen haben. Spam mal durchgeguckt?


----------



## MichaelG (8. Februar 2021)

Keine Mail. Kontaktiere gerade EA. Ist wohl der Wurm drin.
Hab den Grund. EA hatte ein Problem mit ihrer Bankingsoftware. Bei mir war abgebucht aber bei denen noch nicht aufs Konto gegangen. Komisch....


----------



## Herbboy (8. Februar 2021)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Keine Mail. Kontaktiere gerade EA. Ist wohl der Wurm drin.
> Hab den Grund. EA hatte ein Problem mit ihrer Bankingsoftware. Bei mir war abgebucht aber bei denen noch nicht aufs Konto gegangen. Komisch....


Das kommt drauf an. Es kann je nach Bank durchaus trotz Onlinevorteilen 2 volle Werktage dauern - aber an sich gibt es ja extra Systeme, bei denen dann die Bank die Transaktion gegenüber dem Händler bestätigt, damit der eben NICHT extra aufs Konto warten muss.


----------



## MichaelG (8. Februar 2021)

Die Bestellung war ja schon am 04.02. Sind mehr als 2 Tage her.


----------



## Spiritogre (8. Februar 2021)

Wieso bestellt man ein unendlich verfügbares digitales Produkt vor? Dann noch Monate


----------



## Herbboy (9. Februar 2021)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Die Bestellung war ja schon am 04.02. Sind mehr als 2 Tage her.


WERKtage...und zwar Bankwerktage, also kein Samstag. Je nach Uhrzeit zählt der Freitag da nicht mal dazu, dann hast du mit Montag erst einen Werktag...


----------

